# Trim a Maltese tail?



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie's tail is really long. It touches the ground somtimes when we walk even though he holds it up. His tail is just beautiful, but a couple of times he has gotten some poo stuck in it . I don't want the groomer to touch his tail. It has never been cut. I'm afraid they may cut it too short. Any hints on how to trim the tail?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't remember who it was, maybe Stacy, or maybe Brit - or it could have been someone else ..... anyways, I remember reading here to hold the tail straight out, and then trim the tail hair that is touching the ground, or close to touching the ground.

Make sense? Maybe whoever once posted this will see & explain it better!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, you got it. Hold the tail out straight back from the body. Cut parallell to the ground. I usually keep the tails just short enough so they don't drag the ground when curled-over on my pets.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> Yep, you got it. Hold the tail out straight back from the body. Cut parallell to the ground. I usually keep the tails just short enough so they don't drag the ground when curled-over on my pets.[/B]



Thanks for the info. I try to trim the tail after Bogie's bath tomorrow.


----------

